# Watts to use for photographic jewelry



## bububu (Jul 6, 2010)

I am a visual artist and I am gathering everything to take pics of jewelry (non metallic). I want to buy a fluorescent circular light fixture (as shown in a Utube video) to put under a white plexiglass. What would be the WATTS to use on the circular fluorescent light under the white plexiglass? 
Thanks!!!


----------

